# Illustration



## fruity (17. November 2003)

Hallo, kann mir mal jemand bitte (genau) erklären, wie man sowas mit einem Vektorprogramm hinbekommt:
Anhang


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. November 2003)

üben, üben und nochmal üben...

Genau erklären kann man das nicht. Dazu gehört viel Können und Fleiß und auch ein bisserl Begabung soetwas zu erstellen!


----------



## MacMicha (20. November 2003)

hi,
versuch's mit Adobe Illustrator oder Quark Express...
Have fun,
Micha


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. November 2003)

Also QuarkXpress, sorry, das ist Quatsch!

QuarkXpress ist ein Layoutprogramm und keinen Illustrations-, bzw. Vektorprogramm.

(und btw. war die Frage nicht womit, sondern wie!)


----------



## Beppone (20. November 2003)

Hi fruity,
am schnellsten geht soetwas, indem Du zunächst eine tonwertreduzierte Vorlage von zB einem Foto erzeugst. Unter Photoshop zB kannst Du zunächst die Anzahl Farben reduzieren, dann über die Gradationskurven das Bild grafisch "abstrahieren".

Das Ergebnis ist dann Basis für die Vektorisierung, entweder automatisch (Fingerspitzengefühl erforderlich...) über Streamline, CorelTrace etc, oder per Hand mit zB Freehand oder Illustrator. Weiche, plastische Verläufe erhältst du über die Morphing-Tools (hierzu sind Start- und Zielflächen zu zeichnen, den Rest macht das Tool)

Gruß

Bep


----------

